# Looks what I found whilst hiking!



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

It was in a strip of the dunes where private residence and Lake Harbor Park touch on Lake Michigan. I was hiking along, turning back as I was running out of room lest I run into someone's backyard--again!-- and thought this to be a plastic baggy from about 20 feet away. I walked over to it to inspect it and was excited when I realized, "It's a bottle!" Then, before I got it all the way out of the ground, I realized, "I just saw this bottle on the forum not long ago!" So, I pulled it out and looked at it, photographed it and looked at the sky, saying, "Thank you, Lord!" because I was so excited that He let me find it. Last night's rain was super heavy, so it must have uncovered it for me to find today. The side that was closer to the surface is the odd image of--a clock? and ''6 1/2 OZ.S" and below that, in a tiny  letter and number I can hardly read, "G 1399"?The other side says, "Dr. Pepper / GOOD FOR LIFE" The base says, "DR. PEPPER. BOT. CO." and " 9 <(I)> 3" as well as "MUSKEGON, /  MICH."


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, one photo would not upload, which is odd. But, I got it to upload by re-saving it! It's in mint condition now, but when I found it, well, you see. Oddly, it wasn't full of dirt. Now time to research it! It's local, which is best of all!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 23, 2014)

That is a nice bottle and I'm pleased that you realize and recognize and give credit to from whom our blessings come. Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Correction to my first post: The Owens mark is not as I typed. It should read this: "9 <(I)> 5." This is a _debossed_ art-deco bottle from the '20s or '30s.  Also, at the end of GOOD FOR LIFE is an exclamation mark.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Jim,  thanks! And, yes! I tend to whisper it or say it loud enough for people to hear when I find a bottle or something interesting. It could--should-- have been found before. But looks like God saved it for me to discover.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Some photos of Lake Harbor Park, where I found this bottle. It was a beautiful day. Wind is what I love, the dunes were cool, the scent was divine, nature in so much beauty.


----------



## berkshireguy (Jul 23, 2014)

Well the park itself is gorgeous


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

It is! It's my most favorite place to go! The dunes there and lake is full of history, adventure, and intrigue. Nature is such a wonderful place to be, and so I put myself in it to enjoy. This is the first bottle I've brought out of there, though. There's bound to be more, but the question is: can I find them?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been out there beer can & bottle digging before. You should talk to my buddy Ted in here, he lives by you & digs around Muskegon. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

You've been to Lake Harbor!? That's super! I hope you had a wonderful time! I've found a couple small bottle dumps with older shards, but as I said, just older shards. This is the only nice bottle I've found. I'm pretty shy, you know how we woodland creatures are.  But I might be interested to meet your friend if he's a local digger. Where the building remnants are, find anything there? All I found was a trowel and clay pipe.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 23, 2014)

I was in the next park just south of it. Hoffmaster or something like that. My buddy that lives near Muskegon is RESC1UE in here or something like that. Talk to him. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Hoffmaster! I've been wanting to get in there, but I don't have a permit for such a camp. I longed to get off the field-trip bus and search, but I didn't want a detention, either. Thank you, Leon. []


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 23, 2014)

We didn't have a permit either but got in there, through the back door if you know what I mean. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Hemi *Laughs* I was just discussing that with a friend. I literally  live not half an hour's ride from the entrance. And that's with the wind against me, as it always is. It doesn't come from one or two directions, it loves three or four.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, what a beautiful place.  Lots of those are plain jane with no city so the city is a plus.  1945 if I'm thinking right is the (5.).


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

CobaltBot, my research puts it back before the '40s. But I could be wrong. The area was abandoned temporarily by the '40s. A resort area in the earlier 1900s.  You can't imagine how gorgeous the place is. My camera does an okay job of capturing beauty. But it's more spectacular than you imagine.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 23, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> CobaltBot, my research puts it back before the '40s. But I could be wrong. The area was abandoned temporarily by the '40s. A resort area in the earlier 1900s.  You can't imagine how gorgeous the place is. My camera does an okay job of capturing beauty. But it's more spectacular than you imagine.



Nice bottle!  If you can prove that it's earlier than 1945 then you will have disproved one of the unproven laws of soda bottle collecting, that a dot after the number means it's from the forties.  However, abandoned in the forties means relatively little, because there were still lots of people swimming, hiking, and fishing in nice places like that long after the buildings were abandoned.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Shame it's newer than I thought. I like '30s and before stuff. Thanks for the clarification, though. Albeit I'm tempted to try and disprove it. Heh. I'd show more photos of the dunes and lake, but my computer freezes each time I try. My research more recent told me one bottle with a period after the five was made in 1940. Do I trust it? No, it's Google!  Does it play to my mind? Yeppers!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 23, 2014)

Leon! Care to tell more on what/where you found your bottles in Hoffmaster?


----------



## sandchip (Jul 24, 2014)

botlguy said:
			
		

> That is a nice bottle and I'm pleased that you realize and recognize and give credit to from whom our blessings come. Jim



Amen, brother. That's some pretty country where you're looking, Robert.  Lake Harbor Park:  state, federal, neither?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

SandChip, it's a public park that has a lot of history behind it. I took over 100 pictures and seconds-long videos.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

More photos:


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

I hope you don't mind if I post more photos. Else they'll sit unused on my computer, when the park must be seen. Here's some close-ups of smaller things.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

It's hard to decide which photos to choose. Some of the better photos will not upload, sadly. I am displeased with that. But, thankfully most of the photos will load, eh?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Leon! Care to tell more on what/where you found your bottles in Hoffmaster?



 It's my Buddy Ted's location & find so it's really up to him to tell you more. Probably not appropriate to reveal to much of something that is not mine. Contact Ted & go dig around with him. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

True that. But, I cannot. I sent a pm and it said he is unable or chose not to receive pms?


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll have a talk with him. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you, but don't go out of your way for me. I'm quite alright doing things alone. I've done pretty well I think.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2014)

You 2 will have fun, you 2 are alot alike, you are both young & love digging in Muskegon area. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

Swell. Thanks, Leon.


----------



## Cherokee23 (Jul 24, 2014)

What a true blessing a Dr. Pepper Bottle is!If only starving children would be blessed to find food that easily.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

That's why we donate to a fund for feeding African children. If you say next, 'If only animals could find homes', then I will tell you I volunteer at an animal sanctuary called Howling Timbers animal Sanctuary, Muskegon, Michigan. I've seen the pictures, videos, books, films including it... it's all sad, so we all must do our part to help them.


----------



## Cherokee23 (Jul 24, 2014)

But why'd he bless you with a bottle and not them with food?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

Look at where they live: A dry, arid climate where education is minimal and it's subsistence farming. They have some of the best croplands in the world, but a lack of infrastructure and technology to turn it into an Eden. Their crops are also not resistant, and we do not devote enough money as a country to fix this problem even if it's also in our own interests. 
Also, the bottle was garbage back in the '40s. It sat there. The food must be grown now. My Church partners with people to go teach sustainable methods of boosting crop yields in third-world nations so this problem declines. With more donations, volunteers, and awareness, it could be quickly bettered. Sadly, over-population and culture interferes with such ideals.


----------



## Cherokee23 (Jul 24, 2014)

I understand that but don't you think the almighty's priorities would be a little different?Blessing someone with a bottle > Blessing someone starving with food.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

Set up another donation account to a Global Food Network and bless them with what He has blessed you with. He has no reason to help us, we who nailed spikes through His Son's hands and feet and mocked Him, beat Him, up on that cross. He died to save us in Eternity. What happens on this Earth is horrible. But we're given a choice to help our neighbors and prosper.  Help them. Don't blame God for this. I dedicate my time weekly to helping others. The fullness God has given me I try to pour out onto others who need filled. If humans and their greed didn't interfere, we'd get somewhere--like in Africa. Slowly, we are, though, for 'all the powers of evil cannot overcome the tinniest shred of good.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2014)

Is this Post being HiJacked?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

Hemi, just a religious debate. I'm quite used to them and have plenty of correct ammo. It seems to have cooled. Thankfully.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 24, 2014)

I can and will agree with Robert and view you as Anti-Christian which is getting to be the prevalent view of Americans and the rest of the world. You are welcome to your view and we will probably have to die to find out who's right. Man's SIN sets the course of what happens in this world, Satan is in charge of the world at this time. It will not always be that way and I'm happy to be on the winning side and invite you to come along. I do not expect you to understand this.     Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

Jim, great post. Thank you both for not joining his side of the argument against me.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 24, 2014)

[h1]Leon is correct though, I apologize not for what I said but for using this forum incorrectly. Robert and I  need to back off but it is difficult to do when our belief system is attacked. Cherokee23 needs to respect others view without inciting comments. For me. ENOUGH SAID! [/h1]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2014)

Can't back off, won't back down. Ooh, music time! Reminds me of a song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xby2r0Vbu18


----------



## Cherokee23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Not trying to Hi-jack or bicker. Just asking. My apologies. Won't say anymore.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello Robert, you have just experienced what used to happen in this forum all the time. Somebody stirring up the stuff so to speak. I find no problem with anybody thanking our lord for whatever happiness he decides to bestow on anybodys person. There is not enough happiness or kindness in the world as it is. You sound as though you are a kind and considerate individual, may the best of luck stick to you like glue for the rest of your life. happy bottling and whatever else you do!!........Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 25, 2014)

Yup, the 5.(dot) mark would put that at 1945. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 25, 2014)

Cherokee23, it felt like an attack. Just please be careful what you say. 
Andy, thank you for your kind words, but I can be a real bear of a person--wait, I am a bear. [] This happened a lot? That doesn't sound fun at all. By the way, your words reminded me of an off-topic song. Gonna laugh? I do. Listen to it  here.
Eric, alright, that is odd since the area right in there was uninhabited in that time. I guess it was a hiker. The Boy Scout Camp _might_ have taken over by then. I don't recall when those troops came marching in. Of course, you're taught to respect Nature as one. Perhaps it was a hiker, or a very naughty scout leader. [light]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, it worked!


----------



## RCO (Jul 25, 2014)

that's a neat bottle to find , there isn't really any old dr pepper bottles to be found around here , not sure when they started selling it here but might not of been till 60's . although its possible some are still around this area as a lot of American tourists came here and might of brought some up and left bottles here . but I have yet to find one .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 25, 2014)

I wish you luck! It's one of my favorite as I love Dr. Pepper!


----------



## sandchip (Jul 26, 2014)

Cherokee23 said:
			
		

> Not trying to Hi-jack or bicker. Just asking. *My apologies*. Won't say anymore.



I applaud you.  Humility is one of the virtues sadly lacking in today's society, and its archenemy, pride, rules in today's ME society. My answer to your question would be that those third world nations are blessed in that the US sends hundreds of millions of dollars in aid to their countries, only for it to be intercepted by the greedy dictators who live like kings, while their people suffer. This is not directed at anybody, but in my feeble attempt to clarify things:  _God guarantees not one good thing to anybody during our brief time here on Earth._  He does however promise us an indescribably wonderful eternity to those who remain faithful to Him.  The thing to remember is that our time here is nothing but a test, one that many will fail miserably, finding out only, as Mr. Jim said, after we pass, _or_ following the Rapture.  Sadly, there are countless worldly temptations designed to draw us away from the Lord, and unfortunately they are succeeding at an alarming rate.  My response is to focus on all the countless blessings that He has bestowed on this undeserving wretch:  arms, legs, eyes, family, home, food, exemplary parents (deceased), work for over 40 years in one of the counties at the bottom of the bucket economically, full recovery from brain surgery 22 years ago, and on and on... There are _so many really appealing_ things thrown in our faces every day, just like a worm on a hook, or cheese in a trap.  That, coupled with being asked to believe in something that we cannot see, when God's work is all over the place if only we look. Call me silly, but cut open a cauliflower, and try to convince yourself that stuff like that just happens.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 26, 2014)

I like Jimbo's response. Most well-thought and written.


----------



## RES1CUE (Aug 14, 2014)

Only ones I've ever found were broken, you got lucky!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Got blessed to find anything--if it was missing the neck I'd have been happy.


----------

